# CM that's changed with Clomid



## emilyjean

I realize that clomid normally causes CM to to disappear/become hostile. However, MY CM since the 6th, the second day of clomid, has been a TON. I don't remember ever having this much CM. In fact, normally I'm pretty dry. It's all really watery. I charted that on my fertility calender, and it says that makes these my fertile days? Which makes no sense, because my OPK's have all been super negative. 

My chart is pretty lame, so it's not worth showing anyone. CD1 was the first of December, Clomid days 5-9. I'm on day 8, so I really couldn't be ovulating. 

What am I supposed to think of this CM? Has anyone else had this happen while on Clomid, or any other time?


----------



## Toptack

Hiya

My CM definitely increases on the days that I actually take the clomid, from the second clomid day onwards. It goes back to normal a day or so after I've finished the tablets. I think it's a side affect of the drugs, rather than a sign that you're fertile... I just wish I got that much CM when I actually ovulate! 

xx


----------



## baybeehopes

hi...yeah i wouldnt think you are ov, wen ur cm goes like an egg white thick an slimey thats wen you are fertile...keep doin opks an you can buy a lube which doesnt kill sperm (concieve plus) and mocks our natural cm...as clomid will almost certinly dry up ur fertile cm...good luck...c


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi this really confused me too last mth!!! i had lots of that watery cm from days 3-8 ( i take clomid 2-6) i wasnt sure if it was fertile mucus, the clomid side effects or the epo i had been taking. Im currently on my 2nd cycle of clomid, same dosage & same days but havent noticed any this mth at all!!! got my smiley face this morning & still havent noticed any!! have heard clomid can dry things up tho so might use some pre seed later tonight lol...xx


----------



## nicola123

Hi - I'm on my second round of clomid and got my positive OPK two days ago, I get lots of CM before and after ovulation but haven't had any EWCM on clomid at all...
So in answer to your question yes it is normal to have increased CM and it doesn't necessarily mean you are ovulating.


----------



## emilyjean

Thanks guys! I did buy some pre-seed, just waiting on it to arrive before ovulating!! 

This was very helpful.


----------



## baybeehopes

hi dancingkaty, i was just wondering if u knew pre seed does kill some sperm-granted it isnt loads, but if u havin mf issues (like me :( ) u need all the swimmers possible, i c ur in the uk... Boots sell concieve plus which doesnt kill any... :) if ur sperm count is ok, just ignore this message...x x x


----------



## kairzh7

I had a cycle that was like that. I think it is a side effect of the clomid. Clomid will dry you up, but there are some natural things that are supposed to help.


----------

